# Turbo kit for 2000 Altima



## sirimport (Apr 8, 2003)

I was wondering if anyone would be interested in a custom t3/t04E turbo kit for a 98-2001 altima. it will come with everything The kit is very fast and clean it helped win several trophies at car shows

-t3/t04E Hybrid Turbo
-ESH custom manifold
-ESH downpipe
-HKS SSQV BOV
-Front mount intercooler with full piping
-all hoses and clamps needed for install
-etc.....

The kit cost around $5000 to make and custom fabricate. Will sell for much less. make an offer if interested thanks 

[email protected]


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

i dont see anything for the ecu. im not disputing that you have it. im just wondering how you made the obd2 work with that setup...ill trade you my truck for the whole shebang.


----------



## }{yBr1D (Mar 30, 2003)

i'll take the turbo  lol


----------



## sirimport (Apr 8, 2003)

cant break the kit it all comes in one great big package hehe


----------



## 2fast4U (Jun 18, 2003)

Do you have pics and what's the offer at now?


----------



## }{yBr1D (Mar 30, 2003)

heh gimme the big package (leave the car) gimme the engine f*ck the BS


----------



## El Capitan (Mar 12, 2003)

lolz


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> *i dont see anything for the ecu. im not disputing that you have it. im just wondering how you made the obd2 work with that setup...ill trade you my truck for the whole shebang. *



Do you post at Altimas.net. Your name looks familiar. Anyhow, I have the same question. Where does the ECU come into play....


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

nx2000 said:


> * Where does the ECU come into play.... *



maybe thats why its for sale....


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

nx2000 said:


> *Do you post at Altimas.net. Your name looks familiar. Anyhow, I have the same question. Where does the ECU come into play.... *


 yup, AsleepAltima. are you the same name?


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

nope...mine is Necromancer. I barely post anymore. I still browse to see the progress on teh sr20 swap. And if anyone successfully turbos the 2nd gen. I sold my 00 Alty and still have an 01 as the daily grinder


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ahhh, i remember that name. someone will turbo one, just a matter of time.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> *ahhh, i remember that name. someone will turbo one, just a matter of time. *



yeah. I LOVED the 2nd gen styling. I hated to sell it but I wanted speed....and a 5spd. My Altima wasnt cutting it. I remember talk of like changing the manifolds or something out and using the earlier ECU??? It somethign with the manifolds and whatnot. OR swapping to a OBD1 engine?? Not too sure.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

ive got the 00 engine on an obd1. but i already had the obd1 setup, i just changed out manifolds and deleted a couple of sensors.


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

NICE!!!! You going to go KA-T???


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

eventually, right now my 75 shot is doing pretty nice though... definitely gotta have the "T" though...


----------



## nx2000 (Jan 24, 2003)

yeah I hear ya. I bought my 240 back in April and it broke down in May. I didnt get to drive again until August. But boy I tell ya, boost is like night and day. I had never driven in a Force Fed/laughing gas car before. Now my 240 just takes off. NO A/C and it is hot so I drove the Alty. Talk about uninspiring..LOL


----------



## NoKTournAL (Feb 11, 2003)

I don't see why turboing an altima would be so hard ? There are plenty of OBD 2 cars w/ turbos. I had a turbocharged Maxima, but I'm parting out to pay for my FX35. The ECU wasn't truly a problem it was the fuel tuning involved. I haven't taken a great look under the Altima, but I don't see why it isn't possible. I'm just thinking of Maxima S/C kits. How the 95-98 kits were MAF after the blower and 99-01 were draw thru before the blower. No one really had ECU problems. The early 95-96 and a few 97s were able to get aftermarket ECUs by G-Force or JWT. Rumor has it JWT has something for 98-01 Maxima owners, cant confirm or prove. I was reading even 'sds-efi' had built a custom system for a 99 S/C'd Maxima. I'm just not willing to shell out 1500 for management. Bad enuff I'm gonna be in debt for a long time w/ my FX. The altima is a blast to drive, even able to surprise a few worked Hondas. I have no mods except the HAI. 
Another thing, $5000 seems a bit too high. 
Thanks for your time.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

problem with an altima under spray and possibly boost too is that under either one, ecu goes WAY RICH. it just starts dumping fuel and lots of it after 3500 rpms. there arent any turbo'd altimas that i know of on either coast, (in the .net community actually) that are running obd2, problem free. some of the dudes i know that ARE contemplating it, have asked me to give them a list of necessary items to convert from obd2 to 1. that will solve their problems, but when you look at the overall cost already, its an even bigger bill to pay...


----------



## dmonger (Aug 27, 2003)

Hey J over at the .net didn't Ultimacc or what ever his name is try to switch a OBDII to a OBDI and got shot down?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

yeah, he tried a different method than i was talking about... he was trying to wire an earlier ecu to accept his current wire harness. i told him to replace the ENTIRE harness and try again.


----------



## NoKTournAL (Feb 11, 2003)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> *problem with an altima under spray and possibly boost too is that under either one, ecu goes WAY RICH. it just starts dumping fuel and lots of it after 3500 rpms. there arent any turbo'd altimas that i know of on either coast, (in the .net community actually) that are running obd2, problem free. some of the dudes i know that ARE contemplating it, have asked me to give them a list of necessary items to convert from obd2 to 1. that will solve their problems, but when you look at the overall cost already, its an even bigger bill to pay... *


Sounds like the same thing as boosted Maximas in general. ECU overcompensates for air coming in w/ a rich A/F. Most owners opted for SAFC, SFC-HyperR, or going programable piggyback.
How about the KA-T S14s ? Same motor, same ECU, same Nissan rich A/F on positive pressure. How have they dealt with it ?
I' not hating I just want real answers. I want to brainstorm on different avenues. I'm sick of Hondas w/ H22 or B16-blow my nads. I want my Altima to slap these bitch asses like silly. I love the rush in my Maxima. I love that feeling of being able to break traction from cruise at 30mph, watching boost spike past, and my Tomei going from rich to rean to settling around 12:1, I love to watch the needle sweep from 20mg to 0.7 bar peaking at 0.8 on occassions. 

Yes, I'm boost hungry. Its time we all figured it out. More than enough Altimas out there. Alot of owners are hungry. If they can turbo any Honda, why can't we turbo any Nissan ?
KA24DEs have more grunt, excellent rpm range, response could be better, but add boost and the motor becomes a different beast.
IMHO OBD2 to 1, makes sense, but what about other methods ?
Tell me what you think or PM me your thoughts.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

tecIII some people are talking about. piggyback everyone else is talking about along with jwt ecu's... i havent really had to deal with this problem cuz ive got a first gen with obd1. ive learned quite a bit about it from listening and reading most of the other peoples problems that they themselves have been having. lemme research a little and ill get back to this...


----------



## NoKTournAL (Feb 11, 2003)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> *tecIII some people are talking about. piggyback everyone else is talking about along with jwt ecu's... i havent really had to deal with this problem cuz ive got a first gen with obd1. ive learned quite a bit about it from listening and reading most of the other peoples problems that they themselves have been having. lemme research a little and ill get back to this... *


TECIII, SDS EFI, even attempts at GReddy E-Manage. A32 platform Buddy Club Racing Spec Computer. JWT and G-Force were options before, but as the song goes...where is the love ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## linus22277 (Nov 30, 2002)

what's the word on this? from what i've heard and everything i've read, it doesn't seem like the 2nd gen altima is "tuneable" aside from bolt ons


----------



## NoKTournAL (Feb 11, 2003)

still tinkering.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

me too... dealing with some current nitrous woes at the moment.


----------



## NoKTournAL (Feb 11, 2003)

sold my altima


----------

